# Lapel pin placement



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

Since we are in the season of elections (no, this is not a political thread), I have seen many candidates wearing an American Flag or a retired military service pin in their lapels. However, I have seen them in as many different locations as there are stars in the sky. What is the correct place for a lapel pin? Through the buttonhole, or perhaps somewhere else?


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

I've seen them worn in many different places on the lapel but don't know exactly where it should be placed. However, I don't like them for myself and refuse to wear them. Many of my colleagues wear them and have offered me lapel pins for one cause or another. I politely refuse their offers.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

My preference for where one puts a lapel pin is in one's jewelry box. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Desk Jockey (Aug 19, 2005)

RSS said:


> My preference for where one puts a lapel pin is in one's jewelry box. :icon_smile_wink:


Though I second the above, I'd suggest centered on the buttonhole.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Collect four, go to a jeweler and have some cufflinks made up.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

RSS said:


> My preference for where one puts a lapel pin is in one's jewelry box. :icon_smile_wink:


I was thinking the trash bin but I guess the jewelry box will work, too.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

Unless you're working in a protective detail, I think they are overused and tacky.


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, I think I see a trend. :icon_smile_big: I appreciate everyone's advice and I happen to agree with you. However, my Marine Corps flag pin may come out on November 10 each year... Semper Fi


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

maxnharry said:


> Unless you're working in a protective detail, I think they are overused and tacky.


For the most part, I agree. Lapel pins are overused and can be tacky. I have seen the occassional gentleman wearing multiple pins at the same time and, each time am reminded of a boy or girl scouts merit badge sash. However, they can also be quite tasteful and certainly appropriate, given the right circumstance. I have been known to wear selected pins in remembrance of significance in our Nations history, on the anniversaries of those events, and I do occassionally wear organizational pins awarded to me, when attending events hosted by those organizations. I have also worn the lapel device included with various awards and decorations recieved over a 27 year career with the USAF/USAF Reserve, on Veterans Day and when speaking before various veterans groups.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

XdryMartini said:


> However, my Marine Corps flag pin may come out on November 10 each year... Semper Fi


Good for you. In addition to the annual birthday celebration might I also suggest that you at least add Veteran's Day and Memorial Day to your list of days to wear the pin.

To answer your question, I wear mine in the buttonhole most of the time just because I don't like to poke holes in the material, although with some of my rougher tweed where making a small hole is less of an issue I might move it more to the center.

I was a Navy Corpsman and due to my work with veterans I often speak to veteran and civic groups; therefore, I feel that the flag lapel pin is appropriate for me on many occasions. Semper Fi.

Cruiser


----------



## Aaron in Allentown (Oct 26, 2007)

I am an active Freemason, and lapel pin proliferation is a widespread issue in the fraternity. Each time someone joins a new Masonic organization (there are dozens, many of which are small and strictly invitational), he is issued a new lapel pin. There are a few older guys who wear half a dozen or more lapel pins at once!

My feeling is that there is no teaching an old dog new tricks, so I leave the old guys with the armored lapels alone. But when I see a younger (or, at least, new to the fraternity) Mason wearing more than one, I take him aside and gently inform him that one lapel pin is sufficient, and wearing more than one is a blunder. So far, I have always been thanked.

I have noticed that the most respected people in the fraternity tend to wear no lapel pins at all. Naturally, I take my own queues from these gentlemen. When I am invited to join a new Masonic organization and am issued a lapel pin for it, I will wear it a few times and then put it away.

Every year at Masonic Week (held in February in Washington, DC, although it will be in Alexandria this year), there is a charity event that consists of a "spoof" degree. People pay ten or fifteen dollars that is donated to a charity. Last year, the degree made fun of people who wear a lot of lapel pins, and the person who led the degree was wearing at least a hundred.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

XdryMartini said:


> Well, I think I see a trend. :icon_smile_big: I appreciate everyone's advice and I happen to agree with you. However, my Marine Corps flag pin may come out on November 10 each year... Semper Fi


I stand corrected - I think a Uncle Sam's Misguided Children flag for the birthday is completely appropriate or the lapel device for a military award or something for a special event is permissible, but the ubiquitous flag that is worn hollowly by many today is out.


----------



## Paratus (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting this. While I am not a fan of lapel pins in general, I also have a few I would like to wear to commemorate certain events or groups. Like Cruiser, I was always hesitant to put a hole in the fabric of my lapel. I was never sure if it was propper to put the pin through the button hole, but now it appears as though it is ok. Thanks again.


----------



## Ben R. (Jan 31, 2008)

Aaron in Allentown said:


> I am an active Freemason, and lapel pin proliferation is a widespread issue in the fraternity. Each time someone joins a new Masonic organization (there are dozens, many of which are small and strictly invitational), he is issued a new lapel pin. There are a few older guys who wear half a dozen or more lapel pins at once!
> 
> My feeling is that there is no teaching an old dog new tricks, so I leave the old guys with the armored lapels alone. But when I see a younger (or, at least, new to the fraternity) Mason wearing more than one, I take him aside and gently inform him that one lapel pin is sufficient, and wearing more than one is a blunder. So far, I have always been thanked.
> 
> I have noticed that the most respected people in the fraternity tend to wear no lapel pins at all. Naturally, I take my own queues from these gentlemen. When I am invited to join a new Masonic organization and am issued a lapel pin for it, I will wear it a few times and then put it away.


I'm also quite active in Freemasonry and have seen my fair share of regalia hounds. Some guys could really put Mr. T to shame!

I do enjoy collecting vintage Masonic pins, cufflinks, etc., but I make a point not to wear them all at once. The most important pieces of Masonic jewelry I have were presented to me by my grandfather. My favorite, beside the ring that he wore for more than 50 years and gave me to wear as a Master Mason, is a small, 14k white gold square and compasses with a diamond where the hinge would be. It's a screw-back pin, a style that was sadly discontinued some decades ago.

Each year, the new Grand Master has a lapel pin made. Everyone in sight of a District Deputy ends up with one. I put it on when it's presented to me, then it goes in a jewelry box at home. I agree that one lapel pin makes a very tasteful statement, so long as it's unobtrusive. Some guys like to wear their Past Master jewels to everything. That's a bit much, in my opinion. Some of the older Brethren may opt to wear their 25- or 50-year pins along with a square and compasses pin. I think that is nice. They've earned it.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

RSS said:


> My preference for where one puts a lapel pin is in one's jewelry box. :icon_smile_wink:


Upon revisiting this thread, I realize my comment is more flippant that funny. For that I apologize.

Even though I'm not a great fan of lapel pins, I do have several. One was given by the AIA ... another is associated with service in the Episcopal Church ... a third came with a club membership ... etc. On the rare occasions I've worn one -- for example upon being presented one -- I too have opted for the lapel buttonhole.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I think the official US flag code says flag pins should be worn on the wearer's left lapel.


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

Slightly off topic but in my career as a paramedic we can (but are not obliged to) wear our service bars for 10,15,25 yrs of service. Very few (unless they came from a military background or are trying to be managers) ever do. In fact even our team leaders/group managers would rarely be seen with them on.
At one stage I was the union rep for our branch so I would then wear a small badge to identify myself for staff needing to contact a union rep.

As whole though, Aussies ( in a work place context)are pretty conservative about badges and pins etc.. As I imagine so to the British?

Mychael


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

The rosette of the Society of the Cinncinnatti (a hereditary society) is usually worn just above and an inch give or take to the left of the buttonhole. It is quite small, round and less than a quarter of an inch in diameter. I've never seen it worn with anything else.

An interesting new practice that would drive some of you to distraction is the practice of having a comely young lady pin a lapel pin representing the charity hosting the event on every man's lapel as he enters. I was so distracted I actually tried for multiple pins, but she was wise to me in short order.


----------

